# Travelling over UK



## Igrok_

Just need an advice: what would you suggest to visit in this country? Have been here for week and will be for another three.
Liverpool is a good place (visited) - beatiful with magnificent temples in old style, and one (catholic) looks modern.
Next day we will be heading to London for two days, then plan to visit Manchester, maybe Chester, Birmingham - your advices will be appreciated.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Stonehenge

Bath, (aptly named)

Windsor Castle, (take the tour if possible)

If you happen to go thru Maidenhead, say hi to my ex-girlfriend. ( Unless she died of old age by now)


----------



## williepete

Cornwall. All of it.


----------



## skye

Also, you should be vigilant  and   take precautions in public places, avoid crowded areas and  use extra caution during religious holidays and at large events.

Not wanting to be  negative but..... better be careful when travelling to Eurabia.


----------



## Dekster

If using an ATM, especially near touristy spots, make sure there is not a card-swiper on the machine.  If you see any glue or puddy around the part you put your card into or can tug on it and it comes off, run like hell.


----------



## Toro

Go to York.

It's one of the top tourist places in England amongst the English but few foreigners go there.

It's awesome.


----------



## Toro

Stratford is really nice.

Go to Oxford or Cambridge if you like university towns.

Ask some of our English posters.

Swagger, Tilly


----------



## williepete

Toro said:


> Stratford is really nice.
> 
> Go to Oxford or Cambridge if you like university towns.
> 
> Ask some of our English posters.
> 
> Swagger, Tilly



Cambridge is a charming place. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Igrok_

skye said:


> Also, you should be vigilant  and   take precautions in public places, avoid crowded areas and  use extra caution during religious holidays and at large events.
> 
> Not wanting to be  negative but..... better be careful when travelling to Eurabia.


Despite the expectations i have not seen many arabic people here. Saw some Indians, others look like true englishmen (a lot of ginger and freckles).


----------



## skye

Igrok_ said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should be vigilant  and   take precautions in public places, avoid crowded areas and  use extra caution during religious holidays and at large events.
> 
> Not wanting to be  negative but..... better be careful when travelling to Eurabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the expectations i have not seen many arabic people here. Saw some Indians, others look like true englishmen (a lot of ginger and freckles).
Click to expand...





Lucky you, others have been less lucky.


----------



## yiostheoy

I could spend a lifetime in the British Museum.

Second favorite place would be Stonehenge.

Third would be Whitechapel where Jack The Ripper murdered all those unfortunate hookers.

Whitechapel murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ten Bells


----------



## westwall

Igrok_ said:


> Just need an advice: what would you suggest to visit in this country? Have been here for week and will be for another three.
> Liverpool is a good place (visited) - beatiful with magnificent temples in old style, and one (catholic) looks modern.
> Next day we will be heading to London for two days, then plan to visit Manchester, maybe Chester, Birmingham - your advices will be appreciated.






Stirling Castle and the Wallace memorial there.  The Imperial War museum and the RAF museum at Hendon.  The Shuttleworth Collection.  The British Museum is pretty good too.


----------



## idb

Toro said:


> Stratford is really nice.
> 
> Go to Oxford or Cambridge if you like university towns.
> 
> Ask some of our English posters.
> 
> Swagger, Tilly


Cambridge looks like a Mary Poppins film set.


----------



## westwall

yiostheoy said:


> I could spend a lifetime in the British Museum.
> 
> Second favorite place would be Stonehenge.
> 
> Third would be Whitechapel where Jack The Ripper murdered all those unfortunate hookers.







You're thinking of Whitechaple.


----------



## idb

skye said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should be vigilant  and   take precautions in public places, avoid crowded areas and  use extra caution during religious holidays and at large events.
> 
> Not wanting to be  negative but..... better be careful when travelling to Eurabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the expectations i have not seen many arabic people here. Saw some Indians, others look like true englishmen (a lot of ginger and freckles).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, others have been less lucky.
Click to expand...

In that case I've also been lucky...several times...


----------



## xband

Igrok_ said:


> Just need an advice: what would you suggest to visit in this country? Have been here for week and will be for another three.
> Liverpool is a good place (visited) - beatiful with magnificent temples in old style, and one (catholic) looks modern.
> Next day we will be heading to London for two days, then plan to visit Manchester, maybe Chester, Birmingham - your advices will be appreciated.



They drive on the wrong side of the road over there. Practice driving on the wrong side of the road with the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car is what I suggest.


----------



## idb

The Ace Cafe in London.
In fact a walk from the Houses of Parliament to the London Bridge and back along the other side of the Thames is a pleasant stroll.


----------



## idb

Lakes District...specifically Coniston.
There's a lovely wee 700 year old pub there called, I think, The Sun or something similar.


----------



## westwall

idb said:


> The Ace Cafe in London.
> In fact a walk from the Houses of Parliament to the London Bridge and back along the other side of the Thames is a pleasant stroll.








There are loads of nice restaurants along the stretch of the Thames in front of the Marriott County Hall as well.


----------



## westwall

idb said:


> Lakes District...specifically Coniston.
> There's a lovely wee 700 year old pub there called, I think, The Sun or something similar.







Have to go to the Black Swan pub up in the North York Moors as well.  The dart board is over 300 years old.


----------



## xband

xband said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need an advice: what would you suggest to visit in this country? Have been here for week and will be for another three.
> Liverpool is a good place (visited) - beatiful with magnificent temples in old style, and one (catholic) looks modern.
> Next day we will be heading to London for two days, then plan to visit Manchester, maybe Chester, Birmingham - your advices will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They drive on the wrong side of the road over there. Practice driving on the wrong side of the road with the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car is what I suggest.
Click to expand...

Once I mastered that I would drive to Hadrian's Wall to see what the Roman Army did in a few short years. Then I want to see Robin Hood's grave and then Stonehenge. Then I want to ride the Chunnel Train.


----------



## Igrok_

skye said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should be vigilant  and   take precautions in public places, avoid crowded areas and  use extra caution during religious holidays and at large events.
> 
> Not wanting to be  negative but..... better be careful when travelling to Eurabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the expectations i have not seen many arabic people here. Saw some Indians, others look like true englishmen (a lot of ginger and freckles).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, others have been less lucky.
Click to expand...

After visiting London I have changed my mind a little. There are a lot of arabic there. Also have heard that the "islamic capital" of the UK is Birmingham.


----------



## Igrok_

Due to visiting UK cities was disspapointed by the huge amount of pervert's flags all over their centers. Today i was at Manchester - this flag is on the CIty Council building along with the flag of England! What the ...? In London even traffic lights are made in this style (when in usual lights there is a green man, in London (somewhere) it is two signs of one sex). In Liverpool while walknig across I saw approximately 4 or 5 rainbow flags and only one english flag.


----------



## idb

Igrok_ said:


> Due to visiting UK cities was disspapointed by the huge amount of pervert's flags all over their centers. Today i was at Manchester - this flag is on the CIty Council building along with the flag of England! What the ...? In London even traffic lights are made in this style (when in usual lights there is a green man, in London (somewhere) it is two signs of one sex). In Liverpool while walknig across I saw approximately 4 or 5 rainbow flags and only one english flag.


Yep, it's a liberal hellhole...best you rush back home and get under your bed where you're safe.


----------



## Igrok_

idb said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to visiting UK cities was disspapointed by the huge amount of pervert's flags all over their centers. Today i was at Manchester - this flag is on the CIty Council building along with the flag of England! What the ...? In London even traffic lights are made in this style (when in usual lights there is a green man, in London (somewhere) it is two signs of one sex). In Liverpool while walknig across I saw approximately 4 or 5 rainbow flags and only one english flag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a liberal hellhole...best you rush back home and get under your bed where you're safe.
Click to expand...

are gays dangerous?


----------



## skye

Igrok_ said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you should be vigilant  and   take precautions in public places, avoid crowded areas and  use extra caution during religious holidays and at large events.
> 
> Not wanting to be  negative but..... better be careful when travelling to Eurabia.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the expectations i have not seen many arabic people here. Saw some Indians, others look like true englishmen (a lot of ginger and freckles).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, others have been less lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After visiting London I have changed my mind a little. There are a lot of arabic there. Also have heard that the "islamic capital" of the UK is Birmingham.
Click to expand...



The name is Londonistan. 

And yes, I've also heard about Birminghamstan.


----------



## idb

Igrok_ said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to visiting UK cities was disspapointed by the huge amount of pervert's flags all over their centers. Today i was at Manchester - this flag is on the CIty Council building along with the flag of England! What the ...? In London even traffic lights are made in this style (when in usual lights there is a green man, in London (somewhere) it is two signs of one sex). In Liverpool while walknig across I saw approximately 4 or 5 rainbow flags and only one english flag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a liberal hellhole...best you rush back home and get under your bed where you're safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are gays dangerous?
Click to expand...

I don't think so.
You can relax and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Igrok_

Yesterday I have finished my trip. A lot of cities are visited along with Wales. In comparison to Russia (from where I am from) UK has without a doubt more comfort and stable way of living. But maybe this is the point to worry about: very hard to find a man who is used to do things out of the box and think in this way. It is soo boring! When you live in a common way without any biases.
For me as the Russian guy I felt a bit like in prison or in cage, when you are bounded from all sides.

Anyway, I like Britain - not the new order of honouring perverts - but true brits, which have strong character and do things in very practical way.


----------

